# Orbit DIY Designer, A Mess?



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm considering a barebones, DIY system in the backyard at least. I'd love to irrigate my entire lawn, but the backyard is fenced, just around 3K sqft, and should be a decent learning platform.

By barebones, I mean that I'll probably do some kind of hose quick disconnect to the system and turn the zones on manually by PVC valves. Maybe throw a hose timer into it just incase I forget to turn it off. My pressure is about 70 psi, but I still need to do a bucket GPM test. I'm thinking this way because I like to tinker with stuff, and I'm sure in the future I could add actual valves and a timer if I want to.

Anyway, so I went to Orbit's online designer and I got this plan. It looks like a mess to me! I'm not in any hurry to do this, but I was just trying to get a layout in my head and start thinking, but this doesn't look like the way to go to me at all.

There are two zones in the automated plan, and two non watering areas. The bottom grey section is my patio and walkway to the gate. The top right is my firepit, but the designer doesn't have anyway to draw a concrete circle, and the rest of the corner will be mulched at some point.



Thanks y'all!


----------

